# Someday I want to...



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Find out where all my socks disappear to.

What do you want to do someday?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I second yours; there must be a wormhole in some corner of my room that opens up every now and then. :con

Someday I want to eat a steak with no utensils, just my bare hands. I don't exactly know why.


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> Find out where all my socks disappear to.


Do you have a dog? My dog eats mine, literally.

Someday I would like to travel to England.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i want to travel to japan.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Toedoe said:


> Do you have a dog?


 :cry

Go sky-diving.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

LostInReverie said:


> Go sky-diving.


Definitely! I don't want to be clinging on to someone though.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Go to New York.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Win the lottery


----------



## RubyLynn (Jan 21, 2008)

plant a huge garden and build a koi pond in my backyard


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

ride a bicycle that has a seat. My dad was cheap, and so was my mom the johns did say.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Too many things to count.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Fall in love. :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

take a nice long vacation somewhere exotic


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Grow up.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

A quantum singularity intersects at some point in my room. I believe that's where my stuff disappears to.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sky dive!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

-to have a suitcase full of money 
-to have a wallet full of money
-to have a nice car
-to have my own house
-to have a great job
-to have a boat

i could go on forever...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

finish college


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Have a somewhat fulfilling life. A girl can dream, I suppose.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Visit Japan.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Someday i would like to have a great day, a couple of great days...


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

ancient master said:


> i want to travel to japan.


me too! I love the cars they have over there


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

be able to have good conversations with people


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Become a rock star.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

ancient master said:


> i want to travel to japan.


same here......hehe


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Be good with music theory.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

reach 2000 posts on sas


ha! i did it finally


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

nothing_to_fear said:


> reach 2000 posts on sas
> 
> ha! i did it finally


WOO! :yay :yay :yay


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

See? Dreams _can_ come true!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> Be good with music theory.


Hah, me too. I know the basics, but I'm still working on it. What instrument do you play?

And Courage rules!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

sean88 said:


> Mc Borg said:
> 
> 
> > Be good with music theory.
> ...


Guitar, freakin intervals are confusing!!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

How long you been playing? About 4 years here.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

4 and a half, I think...


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Noice. You got any stuff online I could hear? =D


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No :no


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Aw, lol.

I'll try and record something tomorrow.

Right now I'm working on my sweeps, but I definitely don't play as much as I should. I've been playing for like 4 years and I sound like someone who's decent that's been playing for 2. Haha.

Yikes, I need to start pulling a good 4 hours a day if I wanna actually be sick. I'll be lucky if I do a good hour a day.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Go to sleep and not wake up.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

....


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Learn to play a musical instrument and learn to speak a foreign language fluently.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Beat the **** out of someone whos ****ng with me.I think that must feel really great, that someone comes up to you and think they can mess with you, and you just ****ing 
knock their lights out, and you get to see the fear in their eyes.That must feel really satisfying, i regret that i've not been violent enough in life.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> Beat the **** out of someone whos ****ng with me.I think that must feel really great, that someone comes up to you and think they can mess with you, and you just ****ing
> knock their lights out, and you get to see the fear in their eyes.That must feel really satisfying, i regret that i've not been violent enough in life.


It's pretty rad when you're doing it, but usually you feel like an ahole a few hours later. =P


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

have no regrets


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

> It's pretty rad when you're doing it, but usually you feel like an ahole a few hours later. =P


No.Some people truely deserve it.I'm not talking about knocking out people on a whim, but giving scumbags what they deserve.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Too much testosterone on this thread uke


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

...start a family.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

someday I want to go to Peru. But at the minute my bank manager says "don't be silly"!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Go on a submarine journey .


----------



## Fangcor (Feb 10, 2008)

Have a career I truly enjoy doing.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> ...have sex. (Sorry, but it needed saying!) :stu :lol


It's supposed to be unique to you lol!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

marry Josh Gates.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

not care anymore


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

participate in the world series of poker main event


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

FLY


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Dig a hole to China.


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

go skydiving!


----------



## JTenn (Jan 2, 2008)

go to Paris, France, lol...or just France.
meet a very special, hot, caring guy at Wal-Mart who finally feels the same about me...[random, but Wal-Mart is that PLACE!].

Laugh at the people in my high school who laugh at me b4 graduation is over...and BE someone in my high school.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

not be so lonely and have a good close friend i can spend time with. :rain


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

be normal.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

WhatsThePoint said:


> go skydiving!


I'm with you!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think I'd nearly die of fright but still I think skydiving would be pretty awesometastic


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I think I'd nearly die of fright but still I think skydiving would be pretty awesometastic


Yeah and no one would be able to hear you scream (yeah, it's that noisy haha)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'd nearly die of fright but still I think skydiving would be pretty awesometastic
> ...


My math sub was teliing us of how he went skydiving once haha. I'd just be afraid of the parachute not opening! Lol someone would probably end up having to push me out of the plane. But I'd do it!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

someday I want to... overcome this little thing called depression and anxiety.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

-


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

make movies & be rich :b


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

Go scuba diving


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

morningmud said:


> Go scuba diving


I did that in a pool...lol it was a great way to explore the depths of public water


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Stay in this mood forever.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

sleep for all eternity


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I want hope, peace, and love!!!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> sleep for all eternity


I'm with you on that one.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

fly


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

> fly


Me too..fly amongst the parrots..


----------



## Meppe (Apr 8, 2008)

trust people who I have known shorter than some years


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I think I'd nearly die of fright but still I think skydiving would be pretty awesometastic


It is. Try it.

I will one day market one of my "designs" and make an obscene amount of money...hopefully I won't act obscene after doing so.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

...date and meet women.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

someday i want to infer a subterior motivatium =ll


----------



## bender3008 (Jan 17, 2008)

have peace of mind


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

die

live on a river, not alone


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Take a ride on a houseboat.
Just because.
It's a house, on a boat! How cool is that?
Not so sure I could actually live on one, but I think it's a really neat idea.

Kinda like this (except this is way better!)
Burj Al Arab Sailboat Hotel! Very expensive though...
http://www.kellogg.northwestern.edu/stu ... ay-out.jpg

http://www.marshu.com/images-website/co ... tes-10.jpg

And this is just the neatest idea everrrr
There are actually houses there - pretty close together. But still! =)
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Newsro ... 73_lrg.jpg


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I think I'd nearly die of fright but still I think skydiving would be pretty awesometastic


Oh I definitely can't die before I've gone skydiving!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Accept myself for who i am, stop scrutinising every little itty bitty imperfection i have and return to college after the summer.
Oh yeah and get a ticket to the Calzaghe v's Hopkins fight, come on everyone donate a dollar to the iwannaseebernardhopkinsgetknockedout Appeal...
Please donate kindly.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

die.

I need a plan.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> die.
> 
> I need a plan.


yeah me too...when I'm 70, have no hair except in my ears and nose, and can't remember ****


----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

go out to get my morning paper without having to dress like a ninja.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

be anxiety free...if only for a moment.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

get laid....


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

go scuba diving


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

get laid again


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

organize my porn collection


----------



## RubyLynn (Jan 21, 2008)

Visit a planetarium and an observatory.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

swim with dolphins.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Live in a house with secret passageways.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

make a difference


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

butter a watermelon


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

have a supply of clean underwear to keep up with my leaking ***.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

become a vegetarian...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

have friends


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Fulfil my potential.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Show her how I really feel....


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

be your dog


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Feel comfortable in my own skin.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

travel the world to meet all the SAers on here!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Build up enough tolerance so I can get deep enough.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Open my own church/place of worship different from all the rest.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^I love that idea! hope you do

Meet Christina Aguilera !! :mushy


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Become a Lawyer or at the least a Legal Assistant.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

be content.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

find a purpose.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Have something to be excited about.


----------



## Breathe (Apr 16, 2008)

Speak with knowledge and confidence.


----------

